# SA HOME AFFAIRS



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2021)

Hi there, anyone with an idea of the Data capturing stage of first issue I’d application. I was informed that the my I’d was printed now and forwarded for quality check and should give it at least a week to be ready for collection to when I went to the department to check am told about data capturing, can someone please advise. Thanks


----------

